# Modular CNC Controller with DDCSV1.1 Panel



## JayMcClellan (Mar 14, 2017)

I just finished building this new controller to run my CNC router, and eventually to run my PM-25MV mill when I convert it for CNC. Here's a video I made:






I also published construction details on my web site, along with my Fusion 360 post-processor that generates G code for the DDCSv1.1 panel and for the original CNC Shark controller:

http://www.brainright.com/Projects/CNCController/


----------



## frugalguido (Mar 14, 2017)

Nice! Been following the thread on another forum about this controller and the mods that people have been doing to them.


----------



## JayMcClellan (Mar 14, 2017)

Yeah I assume you mean the madmodder.net forum and I was following that too, but when I tried to register on the forum their spambot somehow tagged my IP address as Russia and blocked me. I'm just a guy who lives in Michigan and likes to build stuff, and unlike some prominent politicians I _really_ have no connection with Russia! I sent madmodder a couple of emails about it but haven't heard back, too bad as I assume some of those folks might like to see this too.


----------



## frugalguido (Mar 17, 2017)

Yes, that's the forum. A lot of the posts are why over my head though. I have been interested in what other controllers are out there besides the PC thing. I am used to industrial controllers ,not some that are run with a mouse. I have also been looking at the NEW990MDP from Newkye with apparently uses the FUNAC code.


----------



## JayMcClellan (Mar 17, 2017)

I finally got access to madmodder.net, and the main DDCSV1.1 thread is mostly about creating new custom firmware for it, which is certainly interesting and I might participate in that. There are quite a number of different CNC panels like this out there, which is one reason I went with the modular design that I did. If I someday want to use a different control panel or a SmoothStepper board for example, I should be able to use the same pinout on my 37-pin connector, at least for the most important signals, and just plug it in to my power module(s) to run my machine(s). I do like the DDCSV1.1 panel better than some of the alternatives for two reasons in particular: (1) it uses a USB thumb drive for loading G-code programs whereas some of the others use an SD card, and (2) it has software backlash compensation. I haven't tried the backlash compensation yet but I expect it will slightly improve accuracy with my CNC Shark router. The software backlash compensation is not as good as having high-quality ballscrews instead of leadscrews, but I expect it will be better than no compensation at all. The Newkye panels look nice offhand but I don't know much about them.


----------



## frugalguido (Mar 18, 2017)

Here is where I found out about some other non pc based controllers;
http://www.model-engineer.co.uk/forums/postings.asp?th=120519


----------

